# year old frozen breastmilk -- can i make use of it for my now toddler?



## zen_bliss (Jun 10, 2003)

i can't bear to just throw it all out... can i make breastmilk yogurt using the super babyfood instructions? can i scald it and still use it? i pumped & froze & haven't used it because we've been serving fresh from the milk truck all year. help me mamas!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I would think you could use it for something, like for baking or milkbaths, but don't take my word for it. Try http://www.lalecheleague.org Maybe they'll have some info on it.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

have you checked out this thread?


----------



## bobo dioulasso (May 15, 2004)

I would taste it first. A year is pushing it. Mine goes bad in the freezer after only a couple weeks because of excess lactase enzyme. When it is bad it is so nasty... it smells and tastes like an old rusty frying pan mixed with soap and rancid fat. Blech!!!!

I wouldn't use it for your toddler. It's not the same nutritional makeup that they need now.

IMO, personally, I'd just feed it to a neighborhood cat, but it depends how much it is. I am kind of grossed out by my own EBM that's been frozen (not the fresh stuff) simply because of so many bad experiences of freezer smell/taste, cleaning old bottles, and having to taste test spoiled EBM. I can't look at the stuff anymore and am thankful dh still deals with it.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

bobo, if you scald your milk for a minute before freezing, it should destroy the excess lactose that is causing the funny smell/taste.

Breastmilk should not be ingested after 3-6 mos in a refrigerator freezer. It may be OK 6-12 mos in a deep freezer.

chart for milk storage safety:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/b...lkstorage.html


----------

